# RE: I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE TO TRANSFER THIS FUND



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Another Nigerian scam!

What sort of cnut believes these? Jesus, how lucky am I to get this email offering me 20% of 100Million just to accept the transaction. Doh!

Oh and if I'm flaming......I'll simply say ^Abi^ : [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately there are plenty of people in this world who fall for this kind of scam :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

sounds great - can you give me more details please


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I beg your pardon R1 !


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2003)

> Unfortunately there are plenty of people in this world who fall for this kind of scam Â :


A TV programme about this a few years back had a couple who'd payed out over Â£30,000 in the hope of receiving their Â£5m cut of the xfer! :-/


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Unfortunately there are plenty of people in this world who fall for this kind of scam Â :


Absolutely no pity for these "unfortunate" muppets. They deserve everything they got (or losted in this case). My solution: eliminate those who fell for this scam to reduce/eliminate this particular gene pool.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> A TV programme about this a few years back had a couple who'd payed out over Â£30,000 in the hope of receiving their Â£5m cut of the xfer! :-/


Saw a similar or same programme on this scam. I was p*ssing myself with laughter at these muppets. It's embarassing making a c*ck up, but to admit it on national TV!!! They might as well have "I AM STUPID" tattoed on their forehead....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

latest scam seems to be text message saying won Â£1000 in prize draw,ring a certain number to claim.(very premium rate no doubt),call times on text seem to show senders are ahead of uk time,know a few friends all recently targeted dont know if its just vodaphone no's or others as well.....watch out!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Read about some Yank who got killed after he flew out to Nigeria to meet some of these scammers....pretty stupid I know but I wouldnt wish that on him (well not if he was British I wouldn't) ;D ;D ;D


----------

